# Bikesdirect did right by me!



## bobthib (May 28, 2009)

(This is a follow up on my first rant on crappy BD Warranty service)

I got a BD Motobecane Immortal Pro a year ago May. While on vacation this past June, the right shifter (105's) broke. I jury-rigged down tube shifters on the stem, and continued riding while on vacation. 

I contacted BD (by email as they don't post any phone numbers) and got a reply. Shimano warrants their products for 2 yrs, so send it back for replacement. When I returned home to FLA I packed up the defective shifter and set it to BD. It was received the next day.

Up to that point BD was very responsive. My emails were answered within 24 hrs as promised, and sometimes the same day.

So far so good. 

Now before you jump up and down about the process, this is what I had bargained for in terms of warranty. When I researched bikes, I opted for an on line purchase. I recognized what I was getting, and what I was not getting. A "mail it in" warranty and email communications are part of the BD value proposition. It's the price you pay, if you will, for the money you save.

Anyway, back to the story. After about 3 weeks, I send an email in to BD inquiring about the status of the replacement. No reply. I sent another. And another. Finally, out of frustration, I posted my concern on BF.

Two days later the replacement arrived. I also got a PM from Mike apologizing for the poor communications, and promising that he would resolve the problem.

Let me say here that my concern was NOT the length of time it took to get the replacement. It was the lack of communication and follow up. By now I had borrowed a shifter from a friend and was doing just fine. I was willing to wait. But I wanted feedback.

Anyway, after a few weeks I finally got around to taking my bike in to have the new shifter installed. It was then that the mechanic informed me that the new shifter was the wrong color!

I contacted BD immediately. I requested a prepaid return label so I could send back the shifter and get the correct "Ice Grey" color.

The next day I received an email apologizing for the mix up, and asking if I would accept a NEW set of Ultegra shifters instead! Doh!

They arrived today!

Call me a shill if you will (no rhyme intended) but that's what good companies do when they goof. Exceed expectations. Everybody goofs up. Its how you recover that makes the difference.


----------



## GipsyKing (Aug 16, 2010)

Good to hear and thanks for sharing your experience. I am looking at a couple of their 'cross bikes vs. a Jake/JTS, and a Cross Check. It is tough to decide.


----------

